# Rodbaston - Donny Assoc IHS Cards



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

I have spoken to the organisers and the IHS Associate Membership Cards issued at Doncaster *WILL ALLOW ACCESS TO THE RODBASTON SHOW*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

does anyone know where i put mine though?

:devil:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> does anyone know where i put mine though?
> 
> :devil:


 doh...did you find the right table at donny???


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yay! Cool.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

arkreptiles said:


> I have spoken to the organisers and the IHS Associate Membership Cards issued at Doncaster *WILL ALLOW ACCESS TO THE RODBASTON SHOW*


Yay! Panic over lol it's going to be fun


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

*what about West Midlands Reptile Expo show membership cards ??*


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

toxic said:


> *what about West Midlands Reptile Expo show membership cards ??*


no only the donny ones i phoned them yesterday.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

jav07 said:


> doh...did you find the right table at donny???


eventually thanks, only took a few hours!


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

linda.t said:


> no only the donny ones i phoned them yesterday.


Thats me out then gutted


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

so why did he say you can use maidstone club cards and non affiliated club cards when i spoke to him


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

penfold said:


> so why did he say you can use maidstone club cards and non affiliated club cards when i spoke to him


The IHS Doncaster show did agree to allow other clubs in as members, as long as the club had been going longer than 12 months. This would explain why the MRAC cards (and probably the ERAC and BRAS etc) will be accepted, but not the WMRS membership cards. But it would be worth checking again.


----------



## leedavis (Sep 17, 2009)

When is the show? ta.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

*15th November: IHS Rodbaston Show
Location:* Rodbaston College, Penkridge, Staffordshire.
*Contact:* IHS


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

I would hope that ALL clubs and societies that have FBH affiliation would be granted entry to any members only breeders meetings. That was one of the advantages all the clubs affiliating to the FBH.


----------



## rickm1968 (Apr 14, 2009)

*card*

could anyone tell me where i get a membership card from and how i go about getting it as would love to be able to go to all the shows


----------



## pmc83 (Jul 20, 2008)

rickm1968 said:


> could anyone tell me where i get a membership card from and how i go about getting it as would love to be able to go to all the shows


Ditto!!!


----------

